# Lavavajillas Ariston lkf 7114



## ivan03488 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hola gente, vengo en pedido de ayuda.

Me regalaron un lavavajillas que tiene quemada la placa timer, la abrí y por lo que veo se convirtió en un hotel para todo tipo de bichos. Después de 1 horita limpiando todo para ver qué es lo que le paso veo que tiene un transistor que se le rompió el encapsulado y no logro reconocerlo para cambiarlo.

La placa dice que es una al130-00154-8 y en la carcasa dice que es una DW DEA 601 SYNCRONE 45CM

el transistor que veo que se quemo es el q008 el problema es que busque como loco y no conseguí el esquemático, solo conseguí el manual de servicio y solo dice como conectar la placa, pero nada de que componentes tiene.

Si alguno me ayuda a descubrir que es ese transistor estaría buenísimo ya que la placa nueva sale un ojo de la cara.

Les subo unas fotitos para que vean un poco como es la placa


----------



## palurdo (Mar 23, 2016)

De lavavajillas no tengo ni idea, pero el varistor que tiene al lado sugiere que es un triac que es lo que llevan estas placas. es muy parecido al ACS108-6S y la A y la S que se ven en tu foto parece confirmarlo.











Si no lo encuentras, hay gente que lo esta reemplazando por un MAC97A8 con buenos resultados.


----------



## ivan03488 (Mar 23, 2016)

muchas gracias, voy a probar con eso y te digo si anduvo


----------



## ivan03488 (Abr 4, 2016)

Hola, perdón la demora, es que no tenía tiempo, conseguí el mac, pero se ve que no es todo, lo raro es que no prende ni una luz en la botonera, ni apretando el on/off ni nada, creo que es algo mas, el gran problema es que no consigo el esquemático ni nada, solo conseguí estohttp://servicenet.indesitcompany.com/data/img_sm/sm33139.pdf, no es el mismo lavavajillas, pero la placa por lo que vi es la misma.

Espero que alguno tenga alguna idea, porque no se que hacer

desde ya gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2016)

De la entrada de 220V va a una fuente conmutada , por favor poné fotos detalladas de ella , es probable que haya volado algún fusible SMD escondido [ 0 ] . . . .


----------



## ivan03488 (Abr 5, 2016)

Hola, por lo que vi tiene una plaquita que es una fuente switching, no tiene ningún diodo quemado, voy a conectarlo y ver cuánto es la salida.
Una consulta, la placa de la botonera que alimentación seria la normal?
otra cosa que note es que cuando lo conecto se abre la tapita de dónde va el jabón y luego de unos segundos se prende la bomba de vaciado.


igualmente aca les dejo unas fotos
gracias


----------



## Bleny (Abr 6, 2016)

Ya comprobaste todos los componentes electrobalvulas bombas de agua motor etc... que estén bien, que no sea la causa por la que murió el triac y por la que tengas fallos


----------



## wal1y (Mar 27, 2017)

Hola gente, Tengo el mismo lavavajillas y no está funcionando el calentamiento del agua. Ahora se agregó un nuevo problema que es que se apaga prematuramente.
La plaqueta no muestra signos de tener ningún componente quemado.
Si alguien puede pasarme planos de los circuitos, manual de servicio, sugerencias, etc. se lo agradeceré.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2017)

Medí a ver si es la resistencia o el termostato.

Cambiale TODOS los electrolíticos  a ver si se soluciona el apagado


----------



## wal1y (Mar 29, 2017)

Revisé la resistencia que calienta el agua y está bien. El problema estaba en el relé que la energiza. Por algún motivo no conmuta, es el segundo que coloco. Tal vez los electrolíticos estén mal y no llegan a sostener la tensión (12V) que requiere el relé. Voy a cambiarlos.
Muchas gracias por tu consejo DOSMETROS.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2017)

Verificá la SMPS , comenzando por los capacitores y luego por optoacoplador y el LM431

Ver el archivo adjunto 142132

Si luego de todo eso seguís en problemas fijate el transistor que activa el relé.

Finalmente relé de 9 Vdc


----------

